# Beetle Turbo anyone running Revo



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys just bought a new Turbo Beetle and I was wondering if anyone here is running Revo stage 1 software. My last 2 VW's were Revo flashed and I was looking to flash the Beetle. Thanks


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Tvp125 said:


> Hey guys just bought a new Turbo Beetle and I was wondering if anyone here is running Revo stage 1 software. My last 2 VW's were Revo flashed and I was looking to flash the Beetle. Thanks



Don't know about Revo but APR in Opelika, Alabama has a flash kit specifically designed for the 2012 Beetle Turbo. They claim the re-flash will increase horsepower from 200 stock to 254 flashed. Check out their website for more information including dealers in your area.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Don't know about Revo but APR in Opelika, Alabama has a flash kit specifically designed for the 2012 Beetle Turbo. They claim the re-flash will increase horsepower from 200 stock to 254 flashed. Check out their website for more information including dealers in your area.


BTW what color is your Beetle Turbo. Mine is Platinum Grey Metallic with gloss black racing stripes. Here's what she looks like.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

cbugrun said:


> BTW what color is your Beetle Turbo. Mine is Platinum Grey Metallic with gloss black racing stripes. Here's what she looks like.


I went with Candy White


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Our dealer tools for the 2012+ Beetle 2.0t are being finalized and we should have software available shortly.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Our dealer tools for the 2012+ Beetle 2.0t are being finalized and we should have software available shortly.



Good news. What's the price?


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> BTW what color is your Beetle Turbo. Mine is Platinum Grey Metallic with gloss black racing stripes. Here's what she looks like.


Looks great!.. we have been contemplating a stripe but we were more interested int he offset stripe with 1 wide, one thin.

Just threw on the Turbo Vinyl on and going to put the black out vinyl around the license plate on tonight.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Tvp125 said:


> I went with Candy White


Very nice ride. Stripes?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Looks great!.. we have been contemplating a stripe but we were more interested int he offset stripe with 1 wide, one thin.
> 
> Just threw on the Turbo Vinyl on and going to put the black out vinyl around the license plate on tonight.



Looks great. Thinking of adding side turbo to mine. Not sure if it would be too much with the racing stripes. What do you think?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our dealer tools for the 2012+ Beetle 2.0t are being finalized and we should have software available shortly.


So this "Shortly" has been almost 1 year and still no Revo Tune for the 2012+ VW Beetle Tsi.
Been a Huge Revo supporter for all my VAg Turbo cars but it looks like for my 2012 Beetle I have to
look elsewhere


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> So this "Shortly" has been almost 1 year and still no Revo Tune for the 2012+ VW Beetle Tsi.
> Been a Huge Revo supporter for all my VAg Turbo cars but it looks like for my 2012 Beetle I have to
> look elsewhere


I feel the same, I was Revo stage 2 on my previous GTI and want revo for my 2013 beetle.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

So Revo doesn't have a tune for the beetle yet?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BretAZ said:


> So Revo doesn't have a tune for the beetle yet?


Unfortunately they don't. I have been contacting them almost every week and they no longer even respond to me. Last time someone did they told me that they will have the tune for the Beetle ready very soon! But "Very Soon" and "Shortly" seems to have a totally different meaning in their vocabulary. 

What I don't understand is that they have a tune for the GTi and every other Tsi engine under the sun why not the beetle? What makes it so different or so difficult to tune? Personally, I think that 
REVO has a lot of different projects going on and tuning the 2012+ Beetle isn't one of their priorities.
I always preferred REVO over APR but I don't seem to have a choice this time so I am forced to go
with the APR tune over REVO. Unitronics also has a tune for the Beetle as well so the current choices would be APR or Unitronics.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Interesting. I assumed Revo had one. The shop I use is Revo so I was going to use them. Guess I will be going to Goodspeed in Scottsdale I guess for the APR.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BretAZ said:


> Interesting. I assumed Revo had one. The shop I use is Revo so I was going to use them. Guess I will be going to Goodspeed in Scottsdale I guess for the APR.


Give your shop a call perhaps they can adapt a GTi tune to your Beetle? There should be a way to make it work.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't even make sense that they can't tune a beetle turbo if they can tune 2010+ gti's, there the same dam thing.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I originally had the APR tuner send my ECU info to APR, it was numerous weeks
before they had it ready. If it was as simple as most people think, I would have had it back
much sooner, no?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> When I originally had the APR tuner send my ECU info to APR, it was numerous weeks
> before they had it ready. If it was as simple as most people think, I would have had it back
> much sooner, no?


I know it is a bit more difficult to tune the 2012+ ECU's because of the added security measures added. That's why most tuners charge a 1 to 2 hours labor fee since these ECU's have to be 
bench tuned. Not only do they have to be removed from the vehicle but they have to be cracked open in order to tune them. So I know it isn't easy but getting the software for these ECU's shouldn't be that difficult. APR shouldn't have taken that long. I have an APR tuner here that can
tune my car in about 2 hours. Problem is they charge $250 of labor on top of the Tune. Which I think is excessive.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I ended up going with APR for my stage 2 flash. I dont think the Beetle Turbo is a high priority for Revo


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tvp125 said:


> I ended up going with APR for my stage 2 flash. I dont think the Beetle Turbo is a high priority for Revo


How do you like it? What was the cost? Thanks in advance! opcorn:

Mike


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Grimey-1 said:


> How do you like it? What was the cost? Thanks in advance! opcorn:
> 
> Mike


Not sure about the Stage 2 but the Stage 1 with all the extras (when it's on Sale) is $599.00
plus labor for the installation. Most shops charge between $100 to $300 Dollars for the install.

I called around and $100 was the absolute least expensive and that is only because I know the tuner. He says it takes at least 2 hours to do this bench tune so most of the tuners will charge you 2 labor hours.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

IndyTTom said:


> Not sure about the Stage 2 but the Stage 1 with all the extras (when it's on Sale) is $599.00
> plus labor for the installation. Most shops charge between $100 to $300 Dollars for the install.
> 
> I called around and $100 was the absolute least expensive and that is only because I know the tuner. He says it takes at least 2 hours to do this bench tune so most of the tuners will charge you 2 labor hours.


Great, thanks! :wave:

Mike


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Not sure about the Stage 2 but the Stage 1 with all the extras (when it's on Sale) is $599.00
> plus labor for the installation. Most shops charge between $100 to $300 Dollars for the install.
> 
> I called around and $100 was the absolute least expensive and that is only because I know the tuner. He says it takes at least 2 hours to do this bench tune so most of the tuners will charge you 2 labor hours.


How do you know when they are having a sale?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BretAZ said:


> How do you know when they are having a sale?


They have a sale about every quarter. One in the Spring which ended in April. The next one
will be the end of June until sometime in July. And they have a Sale whenever there is an event
going on.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Grimey-1 said:


> Great, thanks! :wave:
> 
> Mike


I paid $150 for labor. And as for the tune its worth the money. If you plan to go stage 2 you will need a clutch. the stock one does not hold the power. some people on here have lucked out but i can tell you mine slips bad in 3rd and 4th under full throttle.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Tvp125 said:


> I paid $150 for labor. And as for the tune its worth the money. If you plan to go stage 2 you will need a clutch. the stock one does not hold the power. some people on here have lucked out but i can tell you mine slips bad in 3rd and 4th under full throttle.


I don't think there is such a Huge difference between Stage 1 and Stage 2 that it would instantly wear out a clutch. Either that clutch is a POS from the factory or some people just like to ride a clutch to it's early death. I personally can't afford a new clutch for my car that actually only has little over 2k miles on it so I will try and make it last. Btw, my last Beetle. (2000 GLX 1.8T) had a Stage 2 tune and 161k miles on the original clutch  By no means am I a granny driver but I don't beat up on that thing needlessly either. So I don't think "Luck" has anything to do with it. It's just how you treat the clutch. Each driver has his or her own style and some are just harder on clutches than others. I had a friend that wore out a brand new clutch on a New Mustang in less than 9k miles. So yes, it is possible to wear down a clutch pretty darn fast. For someone like that there is no guarantee that a more heavy duty clutch will last much longer.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the delays on this. The merger last year put us back on a few things like these ecus. The hardware to do the unlocking is here in stock and will be shipped to dealers in the coming weeks. We are finalizing building the library and testing on the switching now and should have an update shortly.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't think there is such a Huge difference between Stage 1 and Stage 2 that it would instantly wear out a clutch. Either that clutch is a POS from the factory or some people just like to ride a clutch to it's early death. I personally can't afford a new clutch for my car that actually only has little over 2k miles on it so I will try and make it last. Btw, my last Beetle. (2000 GLX 1.8T) had a Stage 2 tune and 161k miles on the original clutch  By no means am I a granny driver but I don't beat up on that thing needlessly either. So I don't think "Luck" has anything to do with it. It's just how you treat the clutch. Each driver has his or her own style and some are just harder on clutches than others. I had a friend that wore out a brand new clutch on a New Mustang in less than 9k miles. So yes, it is possible to wear down a clutch pretty darn fast. For someone like that there is no guarantee that a more heavy duty clutch will last much longer.


My FSI MKV GLI was stage 2 and the clutch never slipped in the 4 years i owned it and i was not as nice to that car as i am with the Beetle. The TSI clutch is not as strong and there are a few other topics on here and on some GTI forums about the clutch going out on stage 2 cars right after a flash. When I got the tune the Beetle only had 10K on it so the clutch was basically new still. I don't drive the car hard and i never shift the car aggressively it just started to slip right after the flash.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tvp125 said:


> My FSI MKV GLI was stage 2 and the clutch never slipped in the 4 years i owned it and i was not as nice to that car as i am with the Beetle. The TSI clutch is not as strong and there are a few other topics on here and on some GTI forums about the clutch going out on stage 2 cars right after a flash. When I got the tune the Beetle only had 10K on it so the clutch was basically new still. I don't drive the car hard and i never shift the car aggressively it just started to slip right after the flash.


This, it's just not as strong period. It will slip as soon as you go stage 2 as it reaches it's torque limit.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> This, it's just not as strong period. It will slip as soon as you go stage 2 as it reaches it's torque limit.


X2. Mine started slipping immediately with only 5k on the clutch.


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

Is most of this clutch slipping experience with manuals or the DSG? I thought the DSG was the same in the beetle as it is in their other cars (GTI, Golf, etc). Shouldn't the clutch be covered under the factory warranty if it does go out, even with a flash? 

You have only touched the ECU which means the factory warranty should still apply to the transmission, yes?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Diniven said:


> Is most of this clutch slipping experience with manuals or the DSG? I thought the DSG was the same in the beetle as it is in their other cars (GTI, Golf, etc). Shouldn't the clutch be covered under the factory warranty if it does go out, even with a flash?
> 
> You have only touched the ECU which means the factory warranty should still apply to the transmission, yes?


Manual only. And no clutch will not be covered under factory warranty with a flash, you are putting more power and torque to a part that was not designed for it. Technically if VW wants to be douches that goes for the transmission also. If you flash you have more power and torque and that's not what VW intended.


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

Not to derail this thread too much,
I did a quick search and saw SSPperformance offers an upgrade for the tune of 1199 starting... :what:

Definitely not the ~$500 upgrade I'm used to with a manual.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Diniven said:


> Not to derail this thread too much,
> I did a quick search and saw SSPperformance offers an upgrade for the tune of 1199 starting... :what:
> 
> Definitely not the ~$500 upgrade I'm used to with a manual.


lol, try pricing out APR's fully loaded ECU without the discount they offer, you'll be right around that same price lol


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Tvp125 said:


> My FSI MKV GLI was stage 2 and the clutch never slipped in the 4 years i owned it and i was not as nice to that car as i am with the Beetle. The TSI clutch is not as strong and there are a few other topics on here and on some GTI forums about the clutch going out on stage 2 cars right after a flash. When I got the tune the Beetle only had 10K on it so the clutch was basically new still. I don't drive the car hard and i never shift the car aggressively it just started to slip right after the flash.





MK6 GTI clutch are much weaker than MK5..


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delays on this. The merger last year put us back on a few things like these ecus. The hardware to do the unlocking is here in stock and will be shipped to dealers in the coming weeks. We are finalizing building the library and testing on the switching now and should have an update shortly.


That is good news! If you need an ECU to test your tune on let me know  I will be happy to send it to you. Always was very happy with all my vehicles which have been REVO tuned. 

Keep us posted on when the tune for the Beetle will be available. 

Thank you!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Diniven said:


> Not to derail this thread too much,
> I did a quick search and saw SSPperformance offers an upgrade for the tune of 1199 starting... :what:
> 
> Definitely not the ~$500 upgrade I'm used to with a manual.


What tune does SSP Performance offer? DRTechy is right without the Sale discount the APR fully loaded ECU tune is around 1200 dollars that's why it is well worth the wait until they have a Sale
which drops that price to $599 plus any labor prices the authorized dealer charges you. If you send
in the ECU to APR directly they don't charge you a labor fee. However you will be out of an ECU for
a few days and you need to pay for shipping. Still cheaper then paying $150 to $300 dollars in labor fees.


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> What tune does SSP Performance offer? DRTechy is right without the Sale discount the APR fully loaded ECU tune is around 1200 dollars that's why it is well worth the wait until they have a Sale
> which drops that price to $599 plus any labor prices the authorized dealer charges you. If you send
> in the ECU to APR directly they don't charge you a labor fee. However you will be out of an ECU for
> a few days and you need to pay for shipping. Still cheaper then paying $150 to $300 dollars in labor fees.


Sorry, wasn't able to check this post until today. The upgrade I was talking about were about clutch plates. My stage 3 for my 240 only cost ~500 for the plates. The performance upgrade from SSP was an upgrade for the DSG (plates only) and run ~1200 for plates rated for 400hp and only get more expensive from there. If I'm going to do the k04 upgrade to my beetle I'm also looking at beefier plates if the DSG starts slipping.

Link for the curious:

http://www.sspperformance.com/product/dsg-400hp-clutch-package/


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

IndyTTom said:


> That is good news! If you need an ECU to test your tune on let me know  I will be happy to send it to you. Always was very happy with all my vehicles which have been REVO tuned.
> 
> Keep us posted on when the tune for the Beetle will be available.
> 
> Thank you!



I think we have all the beetle files just need to build them with the switching which is undergoing final testing right now. If you have vcds and want to check your ecu software ID and shoot me a PM I can double check to make sure we'll have a file for you on launch day, which that actual day is still pending but I'll update everyone as soon as I know!


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

I went with GIAC and the power delivery is nice and linear. Power is about 50hp and 75tq.


----------

